# Horses first time hunting... what bit do you use?



## KatB (2 November 2009)

Just out of interest really! Have you got a specific "first time hunting" bit you use on your horses? First horse I had went in a double for his first time, just in case, but then he went in a snaffle for the rest of his hunting career, second horse I took in a snaffle and wish I hadn't!! So do you use their "normal" bit? Or something a bit stronger?


----------



## Illegal (2 November 2009)

Hi Kat!  Only been once and that was on a tb ex-racer that had owned for 6 weeks in a hanging cheek snaffle - arms felt like rubber at the end!!


----------



## Abbeygale (2 November 2009)

My girly is usually in a happy mouth snaffle, but am planning on popping her pelham in for her first outing.  I'm hoping she won't be too strong - I've never known to get anywhere near being strong before - but we will see!!


----------



## Fiona (2 November 2009)

The first time OH hunted Sophie she leaned/pulled so hard his fingers on one hand were completely numb until the next morning.  Popped a waterford (full cheek, and used the leather fulmer keppers on it) in the next time and shes very mannerly now.

Wish I had changed FLo's bit when I took her out but OH said she wasn't strong with him.  I guess a 12 st man can pull a bit harder than 8 st weakling me though  :crazy:

Fiona


----------



## KatB (2 November 2009)

Thanks Fiona, yeah may get hold of a full cheek waterford and see how madam likes it. I want to be able to think we will be fine in just a snaffle... but am not so sure and don't want to be carted everywhere and her think it is acceptable!!


----------



## Fiona (2 November 2009)

Def think you would be better starting with a slightly stronger bit, and then if she is good go back to a snaffle after a couple of times.

Its like a manners thing isn't it to be able to say 'oh my horse hunts in a snaffle', but better safe than sorry.  Taking F out a fortnight ago has really bu***red my finger joints, they're still really sore and its no fun coming into the colder weather.

Fiona


----------



## KatB (2 November 2009)

TBH, it doesnt bother me what bits they hunt in! I'd prefer to have full use of limbs afterwards ;o) Not good re. your fingers


----------



## kit279 (2 November 2009)

Having been carted by a normally very quiet easily-stopped horse, I would now not go out in a snaffle!! From then on, I use a pelham if they don't mind a curb chain or a rubber cheltenham gag.  It's like a martingale - if you don't have it when you need it, you'll really miss it!


----------



## meardsall_millie (2 November 2009)

Well, the last youngster I took went very nicely in a snaffle.

When I took Arn's for the first time he went in his XC bit, and my normally fairly polite and nicely schooled horse turned into a complete thug - he now goes with enough metal in his mouth to sink a battleship.

Sorry that's no help to you at all is it?!


----------



## tedster (2 November 2009)

Def use the stronger  bit the first time, then if seem ok next time use something milder


----------



## joe_carby (2 November 2009)

i like dutch gag u can alter its strength and also put a kurb strap on if needed so you can adjust as u need


----------



## buzzles (2 November 2009)

When I took my 4 year old to his first hunt at the opening meet last week I just left him in his KK snaffle and he was a model of good behaviour!! He stood like a statue at the blessing of the hounds, didn't pull at all once we got going and was quite happy to toddle along at the back and take it easy, and once he realised he couldn't avoid all the mud and puddles, he jumped really well!!!  Probably not much help but I really didn't know how he was going to react so just took a chance going with what he's used to, but then he's an overgrown Connemara so I was hoping he'd be fairly sensible!!


----------



## star (2 November 2009)

i knew mine had hunted in a snaffle before i got him, but based on what he'd been like in the 6mths i'd had him i took him in his kimblewick - he pulled my arms out and I couldn't stop and he got stuck in a Chelt gag for his next go!


----------



## k9h (2 November 2009)

If horse usually good in snaffle at home &amp; away.
I would personally go for a cheltenham with 2 reins. So you have the snaffle but back up should you need it!


----------



## KatB (3 November 2009)

Yeah that was my thought K9H, I can always knot the gag rein anyway! Thanks


----------



## Irishcobs (3 November 2009)

Hattie I knew would be strong so I took her in her pelham with two reins which was fine but she leant on it. She goes beautifully in her waterford cheltenham gag now.

Inka I took in her snaffle (loose ring lozenge) as she wasn't strong at all on the fun ride. She was fine but I think next time I will try a waterford snaffle as she was starting to lean and not quite listening to me.


----------



## jennystreek (6 November 2009)

I went for the first time a few weeks back in a snaffle. I was being a bit blonde though, as i never even considered the fact that my 'never pulls or is strong' mare would suddenly feel like an 18 tonne battleship on the end of the reins  :smirk:

It was scary, and also embarrassing, as I had no brakes. I over took everyone, including the masters (and almost the hounds  ), and had to retire after 3 lines as she was getting stronger and stronger and stronger.

definately go for something with brakes and then down grade afterwards if need be. Im still recovering now from it!!


----------

